# Transporting a pet dog from SMA to MEX



## excy (Feb 6, 2017)

I will be moving to SMA in November of this year...my property is in el centro and is presently under construction. I will be adopting a dog in Mexico. I will be traveling from Mexico City to my other home in Montreal....Aeromexico direct. I know buses in Mexico (ETN, Primera Plus) do not allow dogs. I understand but how can I transport the pet from SMA to MEX? Thanks for info. This is my first post here...any suggestions?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

excy said:


> I will be moving to SMA in November of this year...my property is in el centro and is presently under construction. I will be adopting a dog in Mexico. I will be traveling from Mexico City to my other home in Montreal....Aeromexico direct. I know buses in Mexico (ETN, Primera Plus) do not allow dogs. I understand but how can I transport the pet from SMA to MEX? Thanks for info. This is my first post here...any suggestions?


ETN and Primera Plus allow pets to travel for free in the luggage compartment. The Volvo and Mercedes luxury coaches these buslines use have air conditioning in their luggage compartments. You need an approved pet carrier and at the front counter tell them you have a pet to take with you. I have seen it many times and once asked a couple of Nuns how much their 2 cats in 2 cages cost. They said it was free.

"FOR THE TRANSPORTATION OF PETS, THESE SHOULD GO IN CAGES AND PREFERENTIALLY SEATED; THEY WILL TRAVEL IN THE BUS LUGGAGE BOX."

https://etn.com.mx/terminos-condiciones.html


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

excy said:


> I will be moving to SMA in November of this year...my property is in el centro and is presently under construction. I will be adopting a dog in Mexico. I will be traveling from Mexico City to my other home in Montreal....Aeromexico direct. I know buses in Mexico (ETN, Primera Plus) do not allow dogs. I understand but how can I transport the pet from SMA to MEX? Thanks for info. This is my first post here...any suggestions?


I've travelled with my dog on the bus, but as Alan says, she had to go in the air conditioned luggage compartment in her carrier. No extra charge.


----------



## excy (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks folks....this is good news. I thought I would have to take a remise/car from MEX to SMA (and vice-versa)...and I am sure that is expensive.


----------

